# Beretta 92x trigger reset.



## DennyB (11 mo ago)

I was looking at a Beretta 92X full size pistol yesterday. I am interested in it, but have little experience with Berettas. I notice the trigger reset was rather long being a hammer fired versus my striker fired Glock. Is there any trigger work or after market components that can shorten the reset ? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

DennyB said:


> I was looking at a Beretta 92X full size pistol yesterday. I am interested in it, but have little experience with Berettas. I notice the trigger reset was rather long being a hammer fired versus my striker fired Glock. Is there any trigger work or after market components that can shorten the reset ? Any info would be appreciated.


Langdon Tactical makes a trigger bar that should shorten the reset. Optimized Performance Trigger Bar You can also add a short reach trigger. Wilson Combat Short Reach Steel Trigger


----------

